# Better of 2 Evils in the City During SHTF/TEOTWAWKI Which is Better Choice & Why



## PeachesBackwards

I live in a 60 unit apartment building in a suburb in Los Angeles. Assuming you can't leave The City when SHTF/TEOTWAWKI and you have enough food,water, meds, etc. stored to survive if you are not robbed/attacked/murdered what would give you the longer chance of Survival: 1. Board up your apartment and stay inside or 2. Try to find a more hidden remote location in the City away from as many people as possible moving all your food,water, med supplies- assuming you have a few days at the beginning of the crisis before all Hell Breaks Loose.

Are there any other alternatives, assuming you can't get out of The City?


----------



## Tweto

If you apartment building is wood frame then be aware that after power goes out that your neighbors will eventually set the building on fire by cooking in their apartment or by using candles for light, it's just a mater of time.

If you board the apartment up you will be advertising that you live their, it would be better to disguise the apartment to look abandoned and then hope for the best.

What I would do is to get a storage locker in a metal building that has lights and store a large portion of your food and supplies there. Also, put a cot, sleeping bag, radio with head set, electric emergency lighting, and weapons of some kind in their. This will be your alternate living location.

The ultimate alternate living quarters in a town would be a self contained mobile home or RV in an enclosed garage located in an industrial area.

Keep in mind that leaving town without having a place to go would be very dangerous.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Tweto said:


> ... The ultimate alternate living quarters in a town would be a self contained mobile home or RV in an enclosed garage located in an industrial area.
> 
> Keep in mind that leaving town without having a place to go would be very dangerous.


Good advice overall. Just remember that you should be careful of carbon monoxide if you run a propane fridge, or furnace or start the RV inside of a closed building. Also be aware that cooking odors and smoke are harder to cover up than light and/or noise. Another ploy that might help depending upon the circumstances are some official looking signs saying premises quarantined for ________, or bio-hazard warning.

Personally, I'd try to find a way out of the city ahead of time. Is there anyone on PS nearby you could form a MAG with or at least make arrangements to go (with your supplies) stay with them.

It would also help to know more about the apartment building such as construction materials, arrangement, how many floors and what are nearby buildings like? Is there a place on the roof a person could inhabit without anyone else knowing or having access to it? What is the neighborhood like?


----------



## Starcreek

Get out. Get out. Get out.

Survival rate in a large city like L.A. or in a suburb of such a city is close to nil, unless you have no scruples at all.

All the major cities now have a centrally managed traffic system. You know those concrete barriers and fences along the major highways? Those are to keep you IN the roadway. You CAN NOT escape the highway in an emergency, and there is a central office somewhere in the city that can control ALL THE TRAFFIC LIGHTS. They will stop you like pigs at the slaughter house. You will not be able to go anywhere.

I would not live in a major city anymore. I hate being trapped.


----------



## BillS

You can't store enough water in an apartment building unless you're on the ground floor or you live in the basement. 

Things will get very bad economically before the collapse. Rob Kirby predicts an imminent dollar devaluation. Jim Willie claims that China wants the dollar devalued by 50% now but the US has agreed to devalue the dollar in two 30% steps. If we have a 30% dollar devaluation that means prices will increase by 50% overnight. Most people won't be able to survive in those conditions. We'll have rampant crime especially in the big cities. Expect the big cities to do nothing as riots get bigger and bigger and more and more violent. 

I work for an animal shelter. We'll start to go under immediately after a dollar devaluation. People will be surrendering pets because they can't afford to feed them. We won't have room for them all. Donations of money and pet food will dry up immediately. It's going to get really bad. 

If you're stuck in a big city you might have a chance if you can secretly move your stuff to a foreclosed home near a water source.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Mettc dependent


----------



## HardCider

In a large city if any situation lasted more than a few days, most individuals would be assaulted/robbed/murdered. You either need to not be in a city or be a part of a large powerful group. Heavily armed in a medium or small sized concrete building with rain catchment, pigeon/rat traps and rooftop gardens you could last a lot longer. You would not be able to move belongings after the shtf. the higher the population density wherever you are, the higher your exposure to the maggots of the world are, the less likely your survival rate becomes


----------



## VoorTrekker

You could bug in and shelter in place if there are no unchallenged marauders and if your neighborhood has some form of vigilance. For bugging out I would suggest a powered dirigible, since people previously were giving all kinds of "Jerry Young" suggestions on other media. 

For the long term, you will need to go outside and forage, for last minute bugging out, should there be a permissible evacuation, EVACUATE.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*Nah the problem is the Marauders Starting in my Own Building*

Bottom line is people in my building alone are going to insist that everyone divide their supplies with everyone in the building equally which I don't want to do given that I've taken my money and cash and prepared more which they could've done if they weren't shortsighted. Therefore. I will either be forced to give up what I have or possibly somehow barricade myself risking they'll try to burn me out. Only good thing I have going for me is no one knows I have at least 6 months worth of food & over 180 bottles of water which actually isn't that consuming as they're 16.9 ounces in groups of 24.

The alternative is I have a few days to move everything to a more remote location though my apartment will undoubtedly be ransacked.


----------



## tmttactical

PeachesBackwards said:


> Bottom line is people in my building along are going to insist that everyone divide their supplies with everyone in the building equally which I don't want to do given that I've taken my money and cash and prepared more which they could've done if they weren't shortsighted. Therefore. I will either be forced to give up what I have or possibly somehow barricade myself risking they'll try to burn me out. Only good thing I have going for me is no one know I have at least 6 months worth of food & over 180 bottles of water which actually isn't that consuming as they're 16.9 ounces in groups of 24.
> 
> The alternative is I have a few days to move everything to a more remote location though my apartment will undoubtedly be ransacked.


The real question is --- WHY ARE YOU LIVING IN THAT APARTMENT! :eyebulge:There are safer apartments complex's, in safer area's. MOVE out - NOW! Do your homework - find better neighborhoods that will allow you to buy some time to evacuate or relocate, as needed.


----------



## Grimm

tmttactical said:


> The real question is --- WHY ARE YOU LIVING IN THAT APARTMENT! :eyebulge:There are safer apartments complex's, in safer area's. *MOVE out - NOW!* Do your homework - find better neighborhoods that will allow you to buy some time to evacuate or relocate, as needed.


We have all been telling Peaches this since he joined and started posting.

I'm curious if he will use the "don't have a car so I have to walk to work" or "I have to stay near family" excuse seeing as how those were the ones he used when he joined. Then later changed his story to say he has been retired.


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> We have all been telling Peaches this since he joined and started posting.


He asks the same questions over and over again, each time a different way, because he didn't like the last answers he got. He actually thinks if he delicately changes the question he'll get the magic answer he seeks&#8230;

Here is the magic answer you seek&#8230; You are perfectly safe living where you are at. All your neighbors will be your friends in a disaster! All of you will sing "Kumbaya" be happy and be safe together. When they come for your food, water or other resources&#8230; It's for the best, give it to them! You and yours will "live long and prosper" if you do so! 

So, no need to pester us with idiotic questions anymore...


----------



## Grimm

Cotton said:


> He asks the same questions over and over again, each time a different way, because he didn't like the last answers he got. He actually thinks if he delicately changes the question he'll get the magic answer he seeks&#8230;
> 
> Here is the magic answer you seek&#8230; You are perfectly safe living where you are at. All your neighbors will be your friends in a disaster! All of you will sing "Kumbaya" be happy and be safe together. When they come for your food, water or other resources&#8230; It's for the best thing, give it to them! You and yours will "live long and prosper" if you do so!
> 
> So, no need to pester us with idiotic questions anymore...


OMG! I could kiss you for this!

I have been saying the same thing since Peaches joined!


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*No I Live in a Good Area Same Thing Would Happen in Beverly Hills*

Doesn't matter where you live, my area and apartment is in a good area, people will still rob, kill, etc., if they need what you have to survive.


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> Doesn't matter where you live, my area and apartment is in a good area, people will still rob, kill, etc., if they need what you have to survive.


If this is your thoughts on the whole thing then why bother asking your pointed question?!


----------



## tmttactical

PeachesBackwards said:


> Doesn't matter where you live, my area and apartment is in a good area, people will still rob, kill, etc., if they need what you have to survive.


Yes if you stay in the path of a forest fire, eventually you will get burned.  A better neighborhood will provide a limited time frame to determine your best options. People living in poor neighborhoods do not have the financial means to adapt to emergencies. Example: Major power outage --- The rich buy generators, the poor buy candles. Your survive-ability requires rational evaluations now. If you believe every populated location will be a death trap, then you are going to need a very large amount of money to purchase and stock your private island.


----------



## camo2460

PeachesBackwards said:


> Doesn't matter where you live, my area and apartment is in a good area, people will still rob, kill, etc., if they need what "you have to survive.


...and that's why you need to be prepared to defend, even kill, before they kill you, which I doubt you would be willing to do. It doesn't make you a bad Person, but it does make you a Victim, sort of like the Woman who sat less than 1/2 Mile from the trail for 26 Days and did NOTHING to save herself before dying. Survival is more than storing or having "stuff", it's a mind set, it's determining before hand that you will do ANYTHING to survive, kill, eat out of a dumpster, eat Rats, Mice, Insects or even your own Dog or Cat and some will even go farther, ask the Donner Party. Survival means knowing when to sit still and when to move out, it means pushing for that extra Mile when you think you can't walk another step, and it means working with Nature instead of trying to conquer it.


----------



## Grimm

camo2460 said:


> ...and that's why you need to be prepared to defend, even kill, before they kill you, which I doubt you would be willing to do. It doesn't make you a bad Person, but it does make you a Victim, sort of like the Woman who sat less than 1/2 Mile from the trail for 26 Days and did NOTHING to save herself before dying. Survival is more than storing or having "stuff", it's a mind set, it's determining before hand that you will do ANYTHING to survive, kill, eat out of a dumpster, eat Rats, Mice, Insects or even your own Dog or Cat and some will even go farther, ask the Donner Party. Survival means knowing when to sit still and when to move out, it means pushing for that extra Mile when you think you can't walk another step, and it means working with Nature instead of trying to conquer it.


When Peaches first started posting we all told him to think about self protection but he gave us the "I don't trust myself with a gun" bullsh*t.


----------



## camo2460

Grimm said:


> When Peaches first started posting we all told him to think about self protection but he gave us the "I don't trust myself with a gun" bullsh*t.


Yes I recall, but the real reason he doesn't want a Gun is that he doesn't have the mind set to take a Human life. Killing doesn't necessarily mean using a Gun, and if what he said was true he could find another way to defend himself, Less effective than a Gun to be sure but none the less just as lethal, however he won't even entertain the Idea of deadly force, preferring instead to barricade himself in a third floor Apartment where he would surly be nothing more than a "sitting Duck" waiting to be plucked and used as "Bubba" sees fit.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

Disregard Please


----------



## PeachesBackwards

Disregard I don't want to get into it with people who have misquoted me and changed the topic of my thread


----------



## hiwall

There are many ways to prepare for an event that may or may not ever happen. One way is to live on your own homestead where you are almost self-sufficient (but requires a major cash outlay that most people do not have). One way is the stock piling of supplies. Another way is to live a very frugal lifestyle and stock pile money instead. 
The stock piling of money is valid if you personally believe that you will receive enough advance warning of a major event to utilize all that stock piled cash. At the same time you are stacking all that cash you can be learning everything about everything so you will have advanced knowledge to use if a major event ever does take place. 
There are obvious advantages to any kind of preparations whether it is the gathering of supplies or money or knowledge.
To say what is going to happen during an event (if one takes place) in your location is only guess work. 
PeachesBackwards, you seem to be intensely worried about something that may never happen. You seem to think that you know exactly what will happen during and after this supposed event. My advise to you is to take a deep breath and relax. Go about your business as usual. Watch and listen to all available sources of news information. Carefully evaluate what info you gather from those widely varied news sources. If after a time of careful thought and only after you have gathered a wealth of valid information on current events and situations then you alone should make a decision that may effect the rest of your life. I my humble opinion you have not gathered enough information and have not put in the enough thought time to shift through what information you have gathered.


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> Disregard I don't want to get into it with people who have misquoted me and changed the topic of my thread


How were you "misquoted"!?


----------



## Grimm

Oh! And in case you claim you were misquoted about being retired...


----------



## Wikkador

If I couldn't not organize at least 20 people to protect my building, I would leave at night and try to find something more remote. With a protective force of 20 from a fortified position, you could easily defend against 120 attackers - for a while.


----------



## Cotton

PeachesBackwards said:


> Disregard Please


It is you who should be disregarded but not your threads. Someone else can learn from them, you haven't. You have been presented with hundreds of excellent ideas for your situation.. Yet you haven't acted on a single one.

If I'm a liar prove it! Post us pictures of all the sources of water you have found from our suggestions ( google satellite image of all the pools in your area would be just a start). Post pictures of the safe zones we have suggested(dozens of them including the sewer system (do you know where the entrances are?) tell us about just one entrance! Post pictures of the unusual places where we said you could find resources, weapons etc&#8230;

You have done none of these things&#8230; Show us a pic of a case of water in a closet for chriss sake! You won't because you have done nothing but ask the same questions over and over again. You haven't even bothered to read through the 1000's of older posts with great ideas. Show us one constructive thing you have learned and done! The "you are mean people" routine isn't going to cut it!:nuts: You, the waster of our time, is called to question..

It's been more than 6 months, you should have at least 1000lbs of food stored... show us a pic of that! Show us something you have done other than waste our time!!! Can you show us a single picture? Of course not...


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*My Primary Fear is the Desperate Have Nota*

My primary fear and it is a totally valid one is protecting my preparation supplies (food,water, meds) in the absence of Law and Order. Honestly, right now I'm screwed. I can't foresee a situation where people who don't have access to food, water and medicine will not try to get mine in Los Angeles. If I could make a deal to share my resources and live in someones remote location I would but at this point I don't exactly feel comfortable making some kind of arrangement with a stranger. My nearby family as well as people I associate with refuse to think about SHTF/TEOTWAKI and prepare. Preparation to me is just a form of insurance should this happen.



hiwall said:


> There are many ways to prepare for an event that may or may not ever happen. One way is to live on your own homestead where you are almost self-sufficient (but requires a major cash outlay that most people do not have). One way is the stock piling of supplies. Another way is to live a very frugal lifestyle and stock pile money instead.
> The stock piling of money is valid if you personally believe that you will receive enough advance warning of a major event to utilize all that stock piled cash. At the same time you are stacking all that cash you can be learning everything about everything so you will have advanced knowledge to use if a major event ever does take place.
> There are obvious advantages to any kind of preparations whether it is the gathering of supplies or money or knowledge.
> To say what is going to happen during an event (if one takes place) in your location is only guess work.
> PeachesBackwards, you seem to be intensely worried about something that may never happen. You seem to think that you know exactly what will happen during and after this supposed event. My advise to you is to take a deep breath and relax. Go about your business as usual. Watch and listen to all available sources of news information. Carefully evaluate what info you gather from those widely varied news sources. If after a time of careful thought and only after you have gathered a wealth of valid information on current events and situations then you alone should make a decision that may effect the rest of your life. I my humble opinion you have not gathered enough information and have not put in the enough thought time to shift through what information you have gathered.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

Grimm said:


> How were you "misquoted"!?


I try not to acknowledge you as you seem to be severely disturbed and obviously have lived a messy life which you can tell by your words and attitude but I have never said "Yes I recall, but the real reason he doesn't want a Gun is that he doesn't have the mind set to take a Human life." What I repeatedly have said is I don't want to have to deal with Law Enforcement and the Justice System if I ever have to use a firearm and I don't ever want to be tempted to use a gun from an emotional reaction if for example I find my girlfriend has been sleeping around with me, etc. Bottom line is I can't do the time and to get a competent lawyer would bankrupt me. If other people have guns that's their business. I am neither pro or con but doing what I feel comfortable with. IF there was a situation where Law Enforcement did not exist of course I'd get as many guns as I can. My personal decisions are none of your God Damn Business as long as I'm not advocating how you or anyone else deal with guns.

Go away Grimm. My posts are not addressed to you and you are not the Spokesperson for this forum. As you can see I have stopped trying to reply to anything you post because I want nothing to do with you. Begone!


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*Agreed but these Would Be the People Taking My Food & Water*



Wikkador said:


> If I couldn't not organize at least 20 people to protect my building, I would leave at night and try to find something more remote. With a protective force of 20 from a fortified position, you could easily defend against 120 attackers - for a while.


Welcome to my world where none of these 20 people have set aside food and water to last months and will be taking the food and water I am protecting for myself!


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*Cotton*

Disregard Which Means Disregard



Cotton said:


> It is you who should be disregarded but not your threads. Someone else can learn from them, you haven't. You have been presented with hundreds of excellent ideas for your situation.. Yet you haven't acted on a single one.
> 
> If I'm a liar prove it! Post us pictures of all the sources of water you have found from our suggestions ( google satellite image of all the pools in your area would be just a start). Post pictures of the safe zones we have suggested(dozens of them including the sewer system (do you know where the entrances are?) tell us about just one entrance! Post pictures of the unusual places where we said you could find resources, weapons etc&#8230;
> 
> You have done none of these things&#8230; Show us a pic of a case of water in a closet for chriss sake! You won't because you have done nothing but ask the same questions over and over again. You haven't even bothered to read through the 1000's of older posts with great ideas. Show us one constructive thing you have learned and done! The "you are mean people" routine isn't going to cut it!:nuts: You, the waster of our time, is called to question..
> 
> It's been more than 6 months, you should have at least 1000lbs of food stored... show us a pic of that! Show us something you have done other than waste our time!!! Can you show us a single picture? Of course not...


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> I try not to acknowledge you as you seem to be severely disturbed and obviously have lived a messy life which you can tell by your words and attitude but I have never said "Yes I recall, but the real reason he doesn't want a Gun is that he doesn't have the mind set to take a Human life." What I repeatedly have said is I don't want to have to deal with Law Enforcement and the Justice System if I ever have to use a firearm and I don't ever want to be tempted to use a gun from an emotional reaction if for example I find my girlfriend has been sleeping around with me, etc. Bottom line is I can't do the time and to get a competent lawyer would bankrupt me. If other people have guns that's their business. I am neither pro or con but doing what I feel comfortable with. IF there was a situation where Law Enforcement did not exist of course I'd get as many guns as I can. My personal decisions are none of your God Damn Business as long as I'm not advocating how you or anyone else deal with guns.
> 
> Go away Grimm. My posts are not addressed to you and you are not the Spokesperson for this forum. As you can see I have stopped trying to reply to anything you post because I want nothing to do with you. Begone!


I never said "Yes I recall, but the real reason he doesn't want a Gun is that he doesn't have the mind set to take a Human life."

Look back above. I said you didn't trust yourself and I proved that with the screen cap of your own words.

Funny how you claim to be in Los Angeles but don't even know that California law states all firearms must be stored in a gun safe or have a trigger lock. You have to prove you have approved storage/trigger lock before any gun dealer will even sell you a gun. Opening a safe or removing a trigger lock gives you time to cool your head. I am not the first on this forum to say this to you.

You want me to stop responding to your posts? Leave the forum. Simple as that. I have a right to post my opinion to your posts just as much as you have to make the post in the first place. Take your liberal BS elsewhere if you want to pick who can respond.

EDIT

I am adding a screen cap of the above post by Peaches because we all know he likes to edit posts so he looks like a victim.


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> Disregard Which Means Disregard


Grow up troll.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*I'm a Troll Grimm While You Stalk Me Here BEGONE GRIMM GO AWAY VAMOOSE*

Originally Posted by PeachesBackwards View Post
"Disregard Which Means Disregard"

Reply by Grimm

"Grow up troll"


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> Originally Posted by PeachesBackwards View Post
> "Disregard Which Means Disregard"
> 
> Reply by Grimm
> 
> "Grow up troll"


I have a right to stand up for valued members of this forum from being abused by your lying butt.

You use this forum as your own personal research pool and lie to us as you use the information and advice people offer to write your books/blogs for profit.

EDIT

Screen cap added to prevent Peaches from editing.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

Grimm said:


> I have a right to stand up for valued members of this forum from being abused by your lying butt.
> 
> My blog you idiot ended several years ago and had no posts whatsoever relating to this forum and as far as I remember the last post ever on the blog was way before I joined this forum. Your comment and obsessions with me just show how deranged you are.
> 
> I wish I was writing a book. Its good to know that when one sends a private message to someone they have no scruples about posting it online. Class act.
> 
> Begone and Stay Medicated.


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> QUOTE=Grimm;418010]I have a right to stand up for valued members of this forum from being abused by your lying butt.
> 
> My blog you idiot ended several years ago and had no posts whatsoever relating to this forum and as far as I remember the last post ever on the blog was way before I joined this forum. Your comment and obsessions with me just show how deranged you are.
> 
> I wish I was writing a book. Its good to know that when one sends a private message to someone they have no scruples about posting it online. Class act.
> 
> Begone and Stay Medicated.


Yeah, the person who you sent that PM to then PM'ed me. You should really take a look at the screen cap that was posted in one of your other threads.

EDIT

Screen cap added


----------



## Country Living

Maybe I'm just not getting it. You live in a place you know is fragile in case something happens because you've posted several scenarios asking what to do "if". You've been told time and time again you would not survive an event in your current location and your only viable solution is to move - which you choose not to do. 

This is no different than the person standing offshore as the tide is coming in. Shrieks of "what should I do" can be heard over and over again. The answer each and every time is "move".

Here's my problem. I'm concerned you're going to glean enough information from this forum to be dangerous. You'll present yourself as some kind of authority figure on disaster preparedness, your friends/neighbors/family will take your words to heart, and the end result will be catastrophic. When they come to you about the misinformation, you'll just shrug your shoulders and say "it's not my fault"....

ETA: I just read in his other thread he has a blog and is working on a book. Sad..... so very sad...... well, I wasn't far off when I said we were contributing to a term paper.


----------



## hiwall

PeachesBackwards said:


> My primary fear and it is a totally valid one is protecting my preparation supplies (food,water, meds) in the absence of Law and Order.


I assumed that was indeed your primary fear. But you are basing that fear totally on speculation. There has been NO absence of Law and Order ever in the last couple hundred years of history in your city. It is obviously something that only has a very remote possibility of happening. 
That is why I said you should take a deep breath and relax as a first step.

A large meteor could strike your apartment building, aliens could swoop in and abduct the millions of people living in your city, a two hundred foot high tsunami could completely cover your city with water, you could be struck by a 10.0 magnitude earthquake killing millions in your city, the list of doom scenarios that could possibly happen to you is very long indeed but the odds of any of them actually happening in your lifetime is very very very small.


----------



## TheLazyL

hiwall said:


> ...A large meteor could strike your apartment building, aliens could swoop in and abduct the millions of people living in your city, a two hundred foot high tsunami could completely cover your city with water, you could be struck by a 10.0 magnitude earthquake killing millions in your city, the list of doom scenarios that could possibly happen to you is very long indeed but the odds of any of them actually happening in your lifetime is very very very small.


Or Hillary Clinton could be elected.... :ignore:


----------



## oldvet

PeachesBackwards said:


> I try not to acknowledge you as you seem to be severely disturbed and obviously have lived a messy life which you can tell by your words and attitude but I have never said "Yes I recall, but the real reason he doesn't want a Gun is that he doesn't have the mind set to take a Human life." What I repeatedly have said is I don't want to have to deal with Law Enforcement and the Justice System if I ever have to use a firearm and I don't ever want to be tempted to use a gun from an emotional reaction if for example I find my girlfriend has been sleeping around with me, etc. Bottom line is I can't do the time and to get a competent lawyer would bankrupt me. If other people have guns that's their business. I am neither pro or con but doing what I feel comfortable with. IF there was a situation where Law Enforcement did not exist of course I'd get as many guns as I can. My personal decisions are none of your God Damn Business as long as I'm not advocating how you or anyone else deal with guns.
> 
> Go away Grimm. My posts are not addressed to you and you are not the Spokesperson for this forum. As you can see I have stopped trying to reply to anything you post because I want nothing to do with you. Begone!


Speaking of "Begone", that's exactly what you need to do. You have managed to insult one of my favorite people (Grimm) on here with your BS drivel and I for one would like to see you banned back to the "kiddie pool" you came from. The total last straw with me was your use of "none of your G.D. business". If you feel that you have to use the Lord's name in vain to make a point, then IMHO you no longer deserve to be a member of this forum. BEGONE YOURSELF.


----------



## jimLE

this is better then watching some soap on tv,and going to the mall,just to watch the soap living ppl there..in reality peaches.there are ppl who would kill someone else just to get what that person has.that be a watch on their wrist,or the $1.00 in their pocket.and thats in this life as we know it,right here and now.you say that you live in a apartment.and the others there don't prepare for the worst..and you say that you wont have anything to do with having a gun.and now correct me if im mistaken.you don't even have a way to get out of there in a shtf situation?now i ask.how many of those ppl will kill you just to get what you have?how will YOU survive,if you wont take the needed steps to see to it that YOU do survive?

i live 6 miles outside of a small city of 1200.but yet,i know that I will have to bug out in a shtf/TEOEWAWKI situation.on account i know it'll get very unsafe/dangerous here,and real fast..so i've started making arrangements with 2 others,so i can go to one of their places when the time comes.one live lives east of me.and the other lives west of me.i've started working on diff bug out routes to one location.have you done any of this peaches?i have food,drink,weapons and other items of importance that i can take with me.i have knowledge that can be a pluss in the right situations.can YOU say half as much about your self peaches?matter of fact.each of us here have to ask our self's those questions at least time to time,if not every day.if we're to survive a shtf/TEOEWAWKI situation.the 2 things i've been working on the most lately.are power-outages seeing how we have i don't know how many each year.and the 2nd is tornadoes.i'm preparing for other areas as well,while preparing for them.on account.some items i buy.have multiple use's..and to top it off peaches.im doing this on a small budget..


----------



## tc556guy

Are there any "remote" areas in a major metropolitan area that wont be found any the millions of other residents, that are defensible and sustainable for those who seek to stay there?
Your apartment is at least a known area with a known inventory of supplies.
Depending on circumstances, trying to get to another location may be too dangerous for you.
Moving back and forth between your place and the "remote" place is pretty dangerous too in a time of civil strife. 
If you're that worried about your current place, find a different place now and move there now.


----------



## Grimm

tc556guy said:


> Are there any "remote" areas in a major metropolitan area that wont be found any the millions of other residents, that are defensible and sustainable for those who seek to stay there?
> Your apartment is at least a known area with a known inventory of supplies.
> Depending on circumstances, trying to get to another location may be too dangerous for you.
> Moving back and forth between your place and the "remote" place is pretty dangerous too in a time of civil strife.
> If you're that worried about your current place, find a different place now and move there now.


In Los Angeles where Peaches claims to be the only remote area would be the sewers. Even then I'm sure the homeless population already has a presence there.

I should get some pictures of 'skid row' next time I am out there so you can see what Peaches is up against.


----------



## tc556guy

Grimm said:


> I should get some pictures of 'skid row' next time I am out there so you can see what Peaches is up against.


Other than a 3 week vacation at NTC I've managed to avoid CA my whole life.
I can imagine what LA is like
If I was restricted to CA for some odd reason, from what I hear Northern CA is so vastly distinct from the LA region that I'd go there rather than stay in LA.
leaving CA entirely would be my first option.
I'm stuck in NYS which has the same bipolar state split between upstate and downstate, but I'm far enough removed from the NYC metro area that it might as well be another state. Heck, I've got multiple other states and Canada that are all closer to me than NYC


----------



## Grimm

tc556guy said:


> Other than a 3 week vacation at NTC I've managed to avoid CA my whole life.
> I can imagine what LA is like
> If I was restricted to CA for some odd reason, from what I hear Northern CA is so vastly distinct from the LA region that I'd go there rather than stay in LA.
> leaving CA entirely would be my first option.
> I'm stuck in NYS which has the same bipolar state split between upstate and downstate, but I'm far enough removed from the NYC metro area that it might as well be another state. Heck, I've got multiple other states and Canada that are all closer to me than NYC


I live in So Cal but in a more remote farm/ranch area. K commutes to LA daily for work. Where we are is very different from the metro center. There are plenty of more rural areas around if you just look. But our goal is to get out of California for good very soon.

I really think Peaches is a lying troll about almost everything. Including where he is located. Too many contradictions in his story.


----------



## Cotton

PeachesBackwards said:


> Disregard I don't want to get into it with people who have misquoted me and changed the topic of my thread


Disregard the people who have given you wonderful ideas for your situation? Who continue to give you great ideas? When are you actually going to do something to improve your situation?

Yes. we are the mean people because you can't seem to understand simple English.

Next week, two weeks from now, a month from now you are going to ask how you can survive in an LA apartment. Lots of people could survive in that situation. But not you, you can't learn!

The view of this person (or thread) should be disregarded, not the 100's of good ideas posted for "its" situation&#8230; Lots to be learned from this thread, if not from its originator&#8230;

We have an expression here in the south&#8230; when some folks are born, the best part of them ran down their momma's thighs, sad but true, far too often.

You want to turn this around "Peachesbackwards". Show us something&#8230; post us a photo of something you have done! Or will you continue to discredit the people who have tried to help you? We all know the answer to that question...


----------



## Grimm

Cotton said:


> Disregard the people who have given you wonderful ideas for your situation? Who continue to give you great ideas? When are you actually going to do something to improve your situation?
> 
> Yes. we are the mean people because you can't seem to understand simple English.
> 
> Next week, two weeks from now, a month from now you are going to ask how you can survive in an LA apartment. Lots of people could survive in that situation. But not you, you can't learn!
> 
> The view of this person (or thread) should be disregarded, not the 100's of good ideas posted for "its" situation&#8230; Lots to be learned from this thread, if not from its originator&#8230;
> 
> We have an expression here in the south&#8230; when some folks are born, the best part of them ran down their momma's thighs, sad but true, far too often.
> 
> You want to turn this around "Peachesbackwards". Show us something&#8230; post us a photo of something you have done! Or will you continue to discredit the people who have tried to help you? We all know the answer to that question...


I think Peaches is writing a book and wants us to hand him all the details and research on a silver platter.


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> I think Peaches is writing a book and wants us to hand him all the details and research on a silver platter.


Idiot, books don't sell anymore... Then again, maybe he knows 1000 idiots who will pay him 50 cents for an E-book. What's that after taxes? $300?


----------



## camo2460

I don't know about anybody else, but I will no longer play his game and hand him a life time of hard earned knowledge. He is a Sows Ear trying to be a Silk Purse, and I refuse to continue trying to fill such an unsuitable Vessel. I am so done with him!!!


----------



## tmttactical

camo2460 said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but I will no longer play his game and hand him a life time of hard earned knowledge. He is a Sows Ear trying to be a Silk Purse, and I refuse to continue trying to fill such an unsuitable Vessel. I am so done with him!!!


Hey, I like Peaches posts. It is fun to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. :rofl: Sorta like bringing a knife to a gun fight. :beercheer:


----------



## Grimm

tmttactical said:


> Hey, I like Peaches posts. It is fun to have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent. :rofl: Sorta like bringing a knife to a gun fight. :beercheer:


I hate to say it but sometimes when I have a bit of insomnia I enjoy responding to his posts just to watch the smoke come out of his ears. Like what happened a few nights ago.


----------



## ras1219como

Grimm said:


> I hate to say it but sometimes when I have a bit of insomnia I enjoy responding to his posts just to watch the smoke come out of his ears. Like what happened a few nights ago.


Same here!


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> I hate to say it but sometimes when I have a bit of insomnia I enjoy responding to his posts just to watch the smoke come out of his ears. Like what happened a few nights ago.


Please, tell me I had something to do with that... please....


----------



## Grimm

Cotton said:


> Please, tell me I had something to do with that... please....


The insomnia is chronic and has gotten worse now that I am close to my third trimester. But the Peaches bit, yes. I think there is something about your responses that made him blow a fuse. I can't help but enjoy working him up. He is so easy and I really don't even have to say much just mention screen capping his posts or quoting them for posterity and he flips his lid.


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> The insomnia is chronic and has gotten worse now that I am close to my third trimester.


I know a wonderful herbalist near you, actually two. One has a sale on passionflower tincture right now. I have trouble sleeping with my aliments and use his tincture almost every night... If interested I'll pm you contact info..


----------



## Grimm

Cotton said:


> I know a wonderful herbalist near you, actually two. One has a sale on passionflower tincture right now. I have trouble sleeping with my aliments and use his tincture almost every night... If interested I'll pm you contact info..


I'm getting sleep just not straight through the night. I get to bed late and get up with the sun. Then I have to nap during the day so I don't nod off randomly. Before the pregnancy I was taking melatonin (quarter dose) as per my doctor but it was screwing with my cycles so I stopped. We were trying for another baby and the melatonin was extending them by at least a week or more. Once this baby is born and my midwife is okay with it I'll take the melatonin again because I'll have had my tubes tied. No need to worry about cycle tracking.

Insomnia tends to run in the family and I have had these issues since I was a teen. My dad is the same way and uses warm milk when he needs to get some sleep. I don't like warm milk without cocoa added so that is not an option for me. 

But now everyone knows why Peaches makes the comments that I have no life and am online all the time. I always have a tab open where I am logged into the forum that I check through out the day while I check email and other things online. The insomnia explains why I can be seen posting in the wee hours much to Peaches dismay. :gaah:


----------



## Cotton

Parasites only pretend... Has "it" every grown a plant? of course not... Has "it" ever done anything to... Of course not... A parasite... reminds me of Kurt Russel, "The Thing"... He, "the thing" dies... A mindless fool who doesn't understand the world "it" exists in.


----------



## camo2460

Cotton said:


> Parasites only pretend... Has "it" every grown a plant? of course not... Has "it" ever done anything to... Of course not... A parasite... reminds me of Kurt Russel, "The Thing"... He, "the thing" dies... A mindless fool who doesn't understand the world "it" exists in.


Well done Cotton!!


----------



## Caribou

I get better results with half a bottle Neuro Sleep than I do with melatonin. It comes in various flavors and all taste fine and work equally well for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Neuro-Sleep-A...dp/B003IHO8LY?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Wikkador

PeachesBackwards said:


> Welcome to my world where none of these 20 people have set aside food and water to last months and will be taking the food and water I am protecting for myself!


Thats the situation most of use are in. If you cant reasonable hold your position, its usually better idea to evade and lay low


----------



## jimLE

i've lived in apartments that were,either 4 apartments long,or 6 apartments long..if i still living in one.i'd get to know the others in the other 3 or 5 apartments.this way i'd know what kind of people id have to contend with..this way we'd be able to knock holes in the adjoining walls,to make doors leading from one to the next.and work together on staying safe,untill we left the place permanently..


----------



## BillM

*Yes but*

Yes but all it takes is one idiot to set his own apartment of fire trying to heat it or cook and your apartment will burn down too.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

jimLE said:


> i've lived in apartments that were,either 4 apartments long,or 6 apartments long..if i still living in one.i'd get to know the others in the other 3 or 5 apartments.this way i'd know what kind of people id have to contend with..this way we'd be able to knock holes in the adjoining walls,to make doors leading from one to the next.and work together on staying safe,untill we left the place permanently..


That would be a good idea for a bad situation but unfortunately many of the apartments (especially mine) in my 72 apartment building are not connected besides each other. Many if the people in my building are useless. LOL


----------



## PeachesBackwards

BillM said:


> Yes but all it takes is one idiot to set his own apartment of fire trying to heat it or cook and your apartment will burn down too.


Thats one of the problems with apartment living- the idiots, albeit they leave me alone here!


----------



## PeachesBackwards

Wikkador said:


> Thats the situation most of use are in. If you cant reasonable hold your position, its usually better idea to evade and lay low


The irony is all my friends like myself are white collar professionals and none of them unfortunately are concerned in the slightest about SHTF under 3 months or TEOTWAWKI happening except for me. The people unfortunately like Grimm, Cotton, Dr. Whatever Her Name is, etc., are people I do not like, trust, feel comfortable with, want to be around, etc., albeit the feeling is mutual. I do not feel safe and comfortable at this point trying to say use Craigslist and get together to form an informal group in case SHTF/TEOTWAWKI happens because these people seem to lack of social skills and live life on the fringe.


----------



## DrPrepper

PeachesBackwards said:


> That would be a good idea for a bad situation but unfortunately many of the apartments (especially mine) in my *72 apartment building* are not connected besides each other. Many if the people in my building are useless. LOL


Gosh, Peaches, did you move? When you first posted at 1:46 pm on 5/27/26, your building only had 60 apartments ("I live in a *60 unit apartment building* in a suburb in Los Angeles. Assuming you can't leave The City when SHTF/TEOTWAWKI .....")


----------



## DrPrepper

PeachesBackwards said:


> The irony is all my friends like myself are white collar professionals and none of them unfortunately are concerned in the slightest about SHTF under 3 months or TEOTWAWKI happening except for me. The people unfortunately like Grimm, Cotton, Dr. Whatever Her Name is, etc., are people I do not like, trust, feel comfortable with, want to be around, etc., albeit the feeling is mutual. I do not feel safe and comfortable at this point trying to say use Craigslist and get together to form an informal group in case SHTF/TEOTWAWKI happens because these people seem to lack of social skills and live life on the fringe.


Peaches, I am just wondering, if you do not feel comfortable around us, why do you keep coming back? (Not that we do not appreciate the entertainment value, or in Grimm's case, the anti-insomnia value) of your visits.....

Although I am still a newbie here, I have found the people to be very warm and welcoming, willing to share information and ideas. I believe most people here are serious about their concerns and do not wish to be taken advantage of. When someone is here with shifting stories (retired versus white collar worker, changing residences, and other conflicting facts), it triggers anti-trust feelings in all of us. If you want to be part of the discussion, great. But do not expect others to be willing to engage in your discussions unless you get your information straight. People who prep by nature are not very trusting, and your shifting stories have set off many alarms.
Sincerely,
Dr. Whatever-her-name-is.


----------



## camo2460

PeachesBackwards said:


> The irony is all my friends like myself are white collar professionals and none of them unfortunately are concerned in the slightest about SHTF under 3 months or TEOTWAWKI happening except for me. The people unfortunately like Grimm, Cotton, Dr. Whatever Her Name is, etc., are people I do not like, trust, feel comfortable with, want to be around, etc., albeit the feeling is mutual. I do not feel safe and comfortable at this point trying to say use Craigslist and get together to form an informal group in case SHTF/TEOTWAWKI happens because these people seem to lack of social skills and live life on the fringe.


Well, Well, Well after a short Hiatus you return, and in three posts you manage to continue your inflammatory remarks by naming all the People you don't like, rather that trying to mend Fences and becoming a productive Member...talk about a lack of Social Skills and living Life on the Fringe. Peaches, give it a rest and find someone else to Pester.


----------



## phideaux

I got this feelng...that Peahes aint gonna be around here too much anymore anyways.
Wanta know why?

Well, when Peaches starts drinking those 180 bottles of water...the BPA(Bisphenol), by now has leached heavily into those 180 bottles of improperly stored water.

The bottles are not BPA free. 6 months is a long time. 

First Peaches will be, barely noticeable, light headed.
Then after a few days , more noticeable, and slightly delirious .
Then the headaches start, and become increasingly more painful.
Then the blurred vision, then nausea, the semi unconscious .

Then stressed breathing, then you go into a coma ..


You may or may not wake up.

BPA attacks the brain, in case you haven't figured that out.

Good luck .


Jim


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> The irony is all my friends like myself are white collar professionals and none of them unfortunately are concerned in the slightest about SHTF under 3 months or TEOTWAWKI happening except for me. The people unfortunately like Grimm, Cotton, Dr. Whatever Her Name is, etc., are people I do not like, trust, feel comfortable with, want to be around, etc., albeit the feeling is mutual. I do not feel safe and comfortable at this point trying to say use Craigslist and get together to form an informal group in case SHTF/TEOTWAWKI happens because these people seem to lack of social skills and live life on the fringe.


You have nothing to fear from me trying to "seek you out" to join your "mag". Let's put it this way, not even my in-laws are welcome to my BOL/home/whatever when SHTF. HELL! They don't even know where I live (or that I'm even pregnant and due in a few months). And K and I plan to keep it that way!

If you are truly in LA and want to find a group I will say this- you better get a gun and learn how to use it NOW. I have friends in LA that are preppers and they would not welcome anyone into their groups that is not packing a gun to help protect the group and supplies.

Not to mention safety and protection are very important for preppers in metro/urban areas. Take a look at the types of workshops the LA preppers meetup offer- most are gun based.

So, suck it up, Buttercup.


----------



## Grimm

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Gosh, Peaches, did you move? When you first posted at 1:46 pm on 5/27/26, your building only had 60 apartments ("I live in a *60 unit apartment building* in a suburb in Los Angeles. Assuming you can't leave The City when SHTF/TEOTWAWKI .....")


Don't get me started on Peaches' lies. There is a post from late 2015 when he first joined where he says he lives in an *8 unit building*. I don't feel up to digging it up right now. Damn cold.


----------



## OutInTheWoods

I love reading threads like this - lets me know who the posers are.


----------



## Viking

phideaux said:


> I got this feelng...that Peahes aint gonna be around here too much anymore anyways.
> Wanta know why?
> 
> Well, when Peaches starts drinking those 180 bottles of water...the BPA(Bisphenol), by now has leached heavily into those 180 bottles of improperly stored water.
> 
> The bottles are not BPA free. 6 months is a long time.
> 
> First Peaches will be, barely noticeable, light headed.
> Then after a few days , more noticeable, and slightly delirious .
> Then the headaches start, and become increasingly more painful.
> Then the blurred vision, then nausea, the semi unconscious .
> 
> Then stressed breathing, then you go into a coma ..
> 
> You may or may not wake up.
> 
> BPA attacks the brain, in case you haven't figured that out.
> 
> Good luck .
> 
> Jim


Yep, sounds like BPA has done its job, too bad as it usually takes about 7 years to clean that out of your system, but then much of the damage has already been done and it's probably a non reversible situation.


----------



## Grimm

OutInTheWoods said:


> I love reading threads like this - lets me know who the posers are.


You should read Peaches' other threads. Lie after lie after lie. A great read when you have insomnia.


----------



## PeachesBackwards

*Begine Diaba Anderson I Hate You More than Grimm*



DrDianaAnderson said:


> Gosh, Peaches, did you move? When you first posted at 1:46 pm on 5/27/26, your building only had 60 apartments ("I live in a *60 unit apartment building* in a suburb in Los Angeles. Assuming you can't leave The City when SHTF/TEOTWAWKI .....")


Begone! At least Grimm has the guts to insult me in person not behind my back. I don't appreciate someone who I sent a harmless private mail inquiry to, key word Private, then promulgating it and insulting me for no reason behind my back. And using Grimm to post your uncalled for insults online. Don't want to waste my time with you. Begone


----------



## PeachesBackwards

Grimm said:


> Don't get me started on Peaches' lies. There is a post from late 2015 when he first joined where he says he lives in an *8 unit building*. I don't feel up to digging it up right now. Damn cold.


Idiot. Ever think people move?


----------



## ras1219como

Peaches, I have to ask. What's your deal? I'm honestly curious and I do not mean to insult you by asking.

You've been here for several months now and many of have noticed some strange things about your posts. You ask the same questions, phrased differently, multiple times. You don't seem to want the advice you are given and you have to admit some of the information you provide about yourself does not make sense. 

We are a suspicious bunch by nature and everything about you sets off alarm bells.

So tell me, what is the deal?


----------



## oldvet

PeachesBackwards said:


> The irony is all my friends like myself are white collar professionals and none of them unfortunately are concerned in the slightest about SHTF under 3 months or TEOTWAWKI happening except for me. The people unfortunately like Grimm, Cotton, Dr. Whatever Her Name is, etc., are people I do not like, trust, feel comfortable with, want to be around, etc., albeit the feeling is mutual. I do not feel safe and comfortable at this point trying to say use Craigslist and get together to form an informal group in case SHTF/TEOTWAWKI happens because these people seem to lack of social skills and live life on the fringe.


Oh darn, now my feelings are really hurt because I wasn't included in your list of people you don't like. I really tried to take a serious slap at you, but apparently It wasn't good/bad enough to put me on your list.
I think it's just about time to unleash the other "big gun" on your sorry butt (Magus), so we all can get some real enjoyment out of this thread. So in the meantime keep up the entertainment value for us with your BS posts and pitiful slaps at some of the finest folks on this forum, we all need a good laugh from time to time. artydance:


----------



## DrPrepper

PeachesBackwards said:


> Begone! At least Grimm has the guts to insult me in person not behind my back. I don't appreciate someone who I sent a harmless private mail inquiry to, key word Private, then promulgating it and insulting me for no reason behind my back. And using Grimm to post your uncalled for insults online. Don't want to waste my time with you. Begone


Gee, "hate" is a pretty strong word to use for someone you do not know. Once your email arrived in my mailbox, it became mine, to do with as I wished. Because of your repeated questions and lack of consistency in your responses, you triggered my trust button, and I CHOSE to share the email with Grimm. I did not ask her to post it (although I am not upset she did - that was her choice). I don't need others to do my insulting for me - generally, I am not an insulting type of person. If you are in this forum because you truly want to learn about preparedness, then stop acting like a petulant teenager and contribute to the discussion in a productive adult manner. Otherwise, go find another forum to pester.

By the way, "begone" [sic] didn't work on Grimm, and it won't work on me. It only works in fantasy novels!


----------



## OutInTheWoods

PeachesBackwards said:


> Begone! At least Grimm has the guts to insult me in person not behind my back. I don't appreciate someone who I sent a harmless private mail inquiry to, key word Private, then promulgating it and insulting me for no reason behind my back. And using Grimm to post your uncalled for insults online. Don't want to waste my time with you. Begone


Key thing about the Internet if you haven't learned by now. No such thing as 'private'. Anything you send/post/comment becomes public one way or another.


----------



## Grimm

oldvet said:


> Oh darn, now my feelings are really hurt because I wasn't included in your list of people you don't like. I really tried to take a serious slap at you, but apparently It wasn't good/bad enough to put me on your list.
> I think it's just about time to unleash the other "big gun" on your sorry butt (Magus), so we all can get some real enjoyment out of this thread. So in the meantime keep up the entertainment value for us with your BS posts and pitiful slaps at some of the finest folks on this forum, we all need a good laugh from time to time. artydance:


Did you really just threaten to send MAGUS after this troll!? I must be losing my touch but if you think he'd get the job done go for it!


----------



## Grimm

PeachesBackwards said:


> Idiot. Ever think people move?


No sh*t, Watson!

The folks here know I'm the poster child for moving! We moved three times since I joined the forum and there are more than likely 2 more moves coming in the next couple of years.


----------



## Grimm

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Gee, "hate" is a pretty strong word to use for someone you do not know. Once your email arrived in my mailbox, it became mine, to do with as I wished. Because of your repeated questions and lack of consistency in your responses, you triggered my trust button, and I CHOSE to share the email with Grimm. I did not ask her to post it (although I am not upset she did - that was her choice). I don't need others to do my insulting for me - generally, I am not an insulting type of person. If you are in this forum because you truly want to learn about preparedness, then stop acting like a petulant teenager and contribute to the discussion in a productive adult manner. Otherwise, go find another forum to pester.
> 
> By the way, "begone" [sic] didn't work on Grimm, and it won't work on me. It only works in fantasy novels!


Peaches doesn't realize that Troll Begone Spray doesn't work unless the person is a troll.


----------



## Grimm

OutInTheWoods said:


> Key thing about the Internet if you haven't learned by now. No such thing as 'private'. Anything you send/post/comment becomes public one way or another.


Yup.

Mama always said don't post something you don't want coming back to bite you in the butt later!

Like my SIL had to take down her FB page. She posted only pictures of herself drinking and partying but she is a social worker with at risk and abused children. Some one complained about her page when they decided to look her up on social media so she was given the choice- take down the account or find a new job.


----------



## tmttactical

Wow, I feel hurt, I didn't even get an honorable mention from Peaches. I must be getting old, in fact I know I am getting old.:rofl:


----------



## OutInTheWoods

tmttactical said:


> I must be getting old, in fact I know I am getting old.:rofl:


You and me both, pal. :beercheer:


----------



## Caribou

Say what you want about Peaches, this is response #86, he does seem to help keep the activity level up.


----------



## camo2460

Well, Isn't that just Peachy!!!


----------



## oldvet

Grimm said:


> Did you really just threaten to send MAGUS after this troll!? I must be losing my touch but if you think he'd get the job done go for it!


Grimm, I didn't mean to steal any of your thunder or play down your ability to kick butt on trolls, I just would kinda like to see Magus unleash on Him/Her/it.


----------



## jimLE

this has become a enjoyable morning,since i started reading these post..  now back to my morning coffee,while waiting for more fun reads..


----------



## Grimm

I heard a new term last night that seems to fit Peaches...

Askhole



> Someone who consistently abuses internet fora and discussion boards to post stupid questions a quick google search could have easily answered. Usually withholds relevant information so that even posters trying to help cannot really solve his problem adequately. Utterly disgraceful and quick to insult anyone who refers him to google or other sources.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=askhole


----------



## camo2460

Yup the kind of Guy that makes you wonder how humanity ever made it this far.


----------



## midwestmom

Okay....I'm a total newb....but I didn't think you'd want pictures of your stuff up on the web???


----------



## Grimm

midwestmom said:


> Okay....I'm a total newb....but I didn't think you'd want pictures of your stuff up on the web???


True. The issue here is Peaches has been asking the same questions since he joined over and over again (rewording them each time) because he doesn't like our answers. We also want proof he is who and what he says he is and not a teen troll titan.

He has a scummy troll vibe and we don't like it.


----------



## midwestmom

Teen troll titan......you should send that to Stan Lee. It's good.


----------



## readytogo

Make it 3 Evils.
The fault with the highest probability of such earthquakes is the southern San Andreas -- 59% in the next 30 years. For powerful quakes of magnitude 7.5 or greater, there is a 37% chance that one or more will occur in the next 30 years in Southern California.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...alifornia-rises-usgs-says-20150310-story.html


----------

